# Anyone fancy one of these?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Anyone fancy one of these? :-

http://tinyurl.com/7mlu4


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

Are you trading yours in 4 one ?

Ian


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Certainly not. I cannot see anywhere for the wife to slave over a hot stove and oven. I don't like Microwave dinner's. 8) :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Anyone fancy one of these? :-
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/7mlu4


mememememememememememememememeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
want want now! ;-)

over here, I have heard that someone has converted one of those Neoplan Skyliner double deck motorway coaches. Nice. ;-)
I can just imagine the wardens reaction!

'ave yer booked?'


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Okay, 

I just want to know which one is "his" and which one is "hers"!!

Arizona :lol:


----------

